# Circuito antirebote para teclado matricial



## hector rubio (Jun 27, 2006)

hola amigos necesito una gran ayuda con un teclado que estoy haciendo. es un teclado matricial, pero no se como hacer el circuito antirrebote, quisiera un circuito antirrebote para todas las teclas y no de una por una..por favor alguien que me pueda ayudar ...gracias...saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 27, 2006)

Deberias indicar si utilizas un microcontrolador.
Utilizando redes RC.


----------



## hector rubio (Jun 29, 2006)

bueno tio pepe lo que estoy haciendo es un teclado lo mas sencillo posible, con unos swichs pulsadores y solo para marcar los numeros del 0 - 9. ya tengo el teclado, pero no tengo el circuito del antirrebote para las techas,creo que es con condensadores y resistencias,pero en realidad no se como es...gracias


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 29, 2006)

En el tema "SN74LS47N, HD74LS90P, DA03" de este mismo foro (pon el título en el buscador) viene un circuito que yo he usado y que me ha funcionado perfectamente.


----------

